# Newbie her looking to join the TT fold



## Lenovos (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi all,

hope you are well in these crazy times.

Finally looking to joint the fold and get my arse into a TT..

Specifically a TTRS mk3... :twisted:

Not going to lie I am not clued up on any common issues etc these cars may have so any help much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
I will move your post into the MK3 section, you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Lenovos (Aug 27, 2020)

thanks!


----------

